# afrcian fire frogs



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Has anyone got any info on these guys?
seen some today and i really like them,so was wondering if anyone has any care sheets or genral info or pics on them...

cheers 
phil.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

any info would help guys
looked on pollywogs for a care sheet but cannot find any


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

You got a scientific name? I assume you mean Phrynomantis microps, then try this.

AmphibiaWeb - Phrynomantis microps


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

no they looked slimmer and the red was in stripes rather than its hole back.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

what about phrynomantis bifasciatus, red and black walking frog


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

try searching under rubber band frog. just a thought as think this is what they use to be called. (?))


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe these then? AmphibiaWeb - Phrynomantis bifasciatus


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

joe-you are the man(or woman)

thats one fine looking frog right there...


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

philbaines said:


> joe-you are the man(or woman)
> 
> thats one fine looking frog right there...


Lol Im a male  Glad to help, their a really nice species, hope you get one.
goodluck.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.simplyseahorses.co.uk/images/stories/african fire frog.jpg


This is the frog...can someone conferm what it is for me please??


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

that is undoubtably a Phrynomantis bifasciatus

The same one i linked to you here AmphibiaWeb - Phrynomantis bifasciatus


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

they're also called fire walking frogs and fire legged running frogs.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

picking one up today


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

guys im still wanting anymore info on these guys?
wanna build a new setup for them thats gonna have a small pond and waterfall in there but want to make sure they will be ok in there with them


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

philbaines said:


> picking one up today





philbaines said:


> guys im still wanting anymore info on these guys?


you need to research the species and set the tank up BEFORE you even think about getting the frog. Have you ever kept amphibians before?



captaincarot said:


> they're also called fire walking frogs and fire legged running frogs.


nail on the head there mate! i have also seen them sold as red legged running frogs. common names are so decieving i alwasy prefer to talk in latin names, saves the confusion.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

If you re-read what i put you can see i said i need "more" info.

There are no care sheets about these frogs the only sourse of info i have is a breader over in the states.

And in reply to you question..Yes i have kept anfibs before and still am.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

they are Phrynomantis bifasciatus also called fire walking frogs, i had a group of these a few years back. They are very acvtive frogs, need lots of hiding places as they will spend alot of time hiding. They are a very secretive frog, and ont do well being handled. They also carry a simular toxin as FBT, but i can't remeber its name at the moment. 

There was a brillant care sheet on pollywog, before he moved formats but i dont know what it is know. 

I used to keep mine very humid and they were often found in the water bowl. I used t keep them with a day time tamp of 28 degrees, and they did very well at that temp. 

Hope that helps a little 
Jay

P.S. don't forget they will all be WC, there is no one to my knowledge breading these in the UK.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

whoop...someone who will help.

cheers for that...yer have pm'ed pollywog for the caresheet but no reply.

im keeping them at about 28 degrees and humidity it about 60-70
i was going to put in a small pond and waterfall...what do you think?

mine also are forever in the water bowl.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

philbaines said:


> whoop...someone who will help.
> 
> cheers for that...yer have pm'ed pollywog for the caresheet but no reply.
> 
> ...


Yer the idea of a small pond or waterfall sounds good, though make sure its no deaper then the smallest frog at rest. 

Jay


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

cool thats all good then
cheers for your help,if you no off any good reading on these guys please forward it to me mate...there is not much info on them
There happy in there viv and hopefully ill start breading them with help from my amercian friend.


----------

